# At Helicopter Ministries Kenya, You Can "Check Your Name in the Book of Life" for NGN 2,500



## Vunderkind (Feb 7, 2014)

*Welcome to Helicopter of Christ Church, Nairobi where its Bishop, Thomas Wahome officiates the services with his pair of suits, a bible (hopefully) and an overcoat of controversy. Nairobiex recently did a short story on him, describing the “Man of God” and his church as “just out of this world” and “known to craft very bizarre ways of conning his flock.*”

As if the name “Helicopter Ministries” wasn’t enough cause for wonder, in 2012, it was said that the pastor (Wahome) charged his congregation the sum of Sh. 1,200 if they wanted to touch (the hem of his) garment like the lady in Mark 5:21-34 who touched the hem of Jesus’ garment. Bishop Wahome says that people who touched the hem of his garment were instantly healed of whatever ailment it was that troubled them.

Welcome to 2014 – which is probably a Year of Something, at least for each denomination of several churches scattered across the world – and Bishop Wahome is back with a new ‘scheme.’ For the (modest?) sum of Sh 1,500, Wahome says, you can now check if your name is in the book of life. Apparently, Wahome says, he has a ‘direct line’ to God and he can communicate with him directly.

Is anyone else imagining the pastor standing on tiptoe, peeking over God’s shoulder into the book of life to see if “Melanie Jacobs” - who paid Sh 1,500 last night - has her name written in it?


----------



## The_Astutian (Feb 7, 2014)

Africa is taking religion to a whole new level.


----------



## e-sugar (Feb 7, 2014)

What if someone checks his/her name and it isn't there.......


----------



## The_Astutian (Feb 7, 2014)

e-sugar said:


> What if someone checks his/her name and it isn't there.......


Dat one na WAHALA o. I'll demand a refund and destroy the whole church if I'm refused.


----------

